# Christmas Day Lunch



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All, 

With Christmas fast approaching (yes scary I know) I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to have christmas lunch ? I will be moving there shortly and I have a couple of family members coming to visit for christmas and we thought we could go to one of the many hotels for a christmas lunch/dinner. Can anyone give me advice on this. 
Appreciate all your assistance on this forum too, its has been extremely helpul with my impending move to dubai. 

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been some other threads about Christmas recently, so you may like to do a search on them.

Nearly all hotels will be offering a Christmas lunch, so it really depends on how much you want to spend and what part of town you prefer. The best places get booked up quite quickly, so if you want to go to sayt, The Madinat (Mina Salam or Al Qasr) or The Fairmont, best book soon.

-


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok Great thanks for that! Will check them out and see what tickles the tastebuds. 



Elphaba said:


> There have been some other threads about Christmas recently, so you may like to do a search on them.
> 
> Nearly all hotels will be offering a Christmas lunch, so it really depends on how much you want to spend and what part of town you prefer. The best places get booked up quite quickly, so if you want to go to sayt, The Madinat (Mina Salam or Al Qasr) or The Fairmont, best book soon.
> 
> -


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had Christmas lunch in Dubai twice while on holiday. Once in the Dubai Creek Golf and Yacht Club and once at The Glasshouse in the Hilton Dubai Creek. Both served up more than passable fare although The Glasshouse was definatley the better of the two. They do turkey with all the trimmings including pork chipolatas wrapped in bacon. The Glasshouse Christmas pudding was to die for.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Talking about Christmas already, where has the year gone????? My cousin back home says she's done all here shopping already!!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Talking about Christmas already, where has the year gone????? My cousin back home says she's done all here shopping already!!!


Yes i know but before you know it, it will be christmas day. Scary!! Will check out the glasshouse to see what they have to offer. 

Only 23 more days till I arrive in duabi , looking forward to meeting everyone when I finally touch down!! 

Will def be coming to one of the nights out!!


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

*Christmas Day lunch*

Hi
Can anyone recommend anywhere for Christmas lunch in the downtown/Old Town areas please?
Thanks!


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

I heard the Westin Mina Seyahi will be good. I might go with my girlfriend depending on whether I manage to get her visa before then


----------

